# Oak smoking wood



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2013)

What kind of flavor does oak give off.

I always thought it would be real strong.

I have access to alot of dead red and white oak.


----------



## dave17a (Nov 26, 2013)

Do it. Bro in law does nothing but, which is about all he's got around there. Always good. Like fruit wood mixed in with mine. To tell the truth I like fruitwood all the way, but have nothing against oak or any hard wood. Not a specialist mind you, but it is all good to me.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks.  Keep in mind I use hickory for everything.

Which I cut on the farm.

I have alot of standing red and white oak too.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 26, 2013)

I use oak and hickory for everything.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello Adam.  If you use a lot of hickory you will be good with oak.  I don't think it's quite as strong as hickory.  Oak and cherry make a good mix.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Danny.

I use hickory for everything.  Unless I am smoking food for others.


----------



## tommy012175 (Dec 6, 2013)

Never used oak except old whiskey barrels.  

Does it matter what type oak it is??


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2013)

I am going to try some white oak this weekend.


----------



## tommy012175 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guess i will mix red oak and cherry.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't guess it does. Bro in law just cuts down oaks, and there are so many species who knows, it taste fine. What I do figure is that white oak smells alot like pecan.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope it does taste like pecan.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 6, 2013)

Took some oak flooring off a job and just threw one in a fire for burgers and that is what i smelled.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2013)

Sweet.  I am going to do a stuffed pork loin tomorrow and am going to try it.


----------



## fire in the hole (Dec 6, 2013)

I will use oak on pork quite often. It is, in my opinion, quit a mild smoke.

Do it..........oak is good.

gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2013)

Well I smoked a pork loin this weekend with white oak.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153748/stuffed-pork-loin



Gave real nice flavor and color.


----------



## talob (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello, just found the site and joind looks like I will learn a lot here my first post, I have a lot of red oak planer shaveings from a wood project I saved in anticipation, also have a lot of hedgeapple (osage orange) wood around good to use? Just took a hog in for butcher yesterday looking forward to trying my first smokeing bacon.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2014)

Talob, jump into roll call to introduce yourself and what type of smoker you have and location so others will be able to help.

Welcome


----------



## hickorybutt (Jan 15, 2014)

I will be using red oak for a brisket smoke this weekend.  Will be my first time using oak.  I've heard that red oak gives beef a great flavor and color.  We'll see!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2014)

Let us know how it turns out.

I have been using white oak.


----------



## hickorybutt (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll have some Q-View going.  It will go on about midnight Friday for a Saturday evening supper.


----------



## talob (Jan 15, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Talob, jump into roll call to introduce yourself and what type of smoker you have and location so others will be able to help.
> 
> Welcome


Is done, thanks.


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 30, 2014)

_  I use white oak all the time I really like it for bigger cuts like brisket and pork butts._


----------



## flash (Feb 1, 2014)

Oak is the number one most used wood at BBQ joints. I use both red and white oak. Supposedly red is more flavorful. I like to mix it with cherry also.













P10100242_zpscdbae6b2.jpg



__ flash
__ Jan 21, 2014


----------

